#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Ziana Promotie maand juni/juli/augustus alles voor 800 !!!

## Misz_moslima

Salaam,

Als eerste Mabroek A3likoem Oe Allah Iekamal A3likoem Balgire Incha Allah. 

Ik heb nu een promotie waarbij je :

2 bruidslabsat naar keuze inclusief make-up/kapsel/ sierraden
bruidsjurk inclusief naar keuze
bruidsbanken goud en/of wit zilver

Alles voor 800 €

zie foto bruidsbanken , je kunt ze ook apart huren tss 250 € -350 €! inclusief rode loper van 2m breed ..






www.zijena.spaces.live.com

foto's kun je enkel bij mij komen bekijken na afspraak!


Je kan ook bij mij terecht voor hennadecoratie en kleed!

Liefs Ziana Rahma 
0032(0)485/52 44 26

----------

